# Οι Κατελάνοι



## seimontadtecwyn (Jun 11, 2008)

ΟΙ ΚΑΤΕΛΑΝΟΙ 

Αγαπώ πάρα πολύ το ακόλουθο τραγούδι, και θα ήθελα να μάθω πιο πολλά για τις τοπωνυμίες του, σε τί περίοδο της ιστορίας αναφέρεται κ.τ.λ.

Για παράδειγμα, πού είναι το κανάλι της Ρεντίνας; Κρέμασαν τη γλώσσα του στην κυριολεξία; Γιατί κάνει έκκληση στον Άγιο Μηνά κι όχι άλλο, πιο γνωστό άγιο; Ποια ήταν η κυρά/κερά Τασία; Απλώς η οικονόμος του μοναστηριού; Ποιοι ήταν οι μαύροι φίλοι του Μηνά; Τούρκοι; Κ.τ.λ.…..

ΟΙ ΚΑΤΕΛΑΝΟΙ 
Μουσική: Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος
Στίχοι: Πάνος Θεοδωρίδης

Στην εκκλησιά κι απ' έξω στης Ρεντίνας το κανάλι
με πιάσανε αμέτρητοι φαντάροι Κατελάνοι
δέντρο ψηλό διαλέξαν και μου κρέμασαν τη γλώσσα
στήσαν φωτιά κι ολόγυρα στη ζεστασιά ξαπλώσαν

Άγιε Μηνά το άγιο σου το λείψανο με σκέπη
σου τάζω εγώ σαράντα οκάδες βλάχικο κασέρι
για τους φτωχούς το γούμενο και την κερά Τασία
που κατοικούν την άγια τιμημένη σου εκκλησία

Πού είν' ο Μηνάς και πού οι μαύροι φίλοι μου χαθήκαν
είδαν στρατό μαζέψαν τις γυναίκες και κρυφτήκαν
άιντε παιδιά κι αν λείψω τώρα φόβος μη σας πιάνει
κάντε καρδιά, δε θα 'ναι πάντα εδώ οι Κατελάνοι


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2008)

Όταν ήμουν στην Κρήτη, φίλοι ντόπιοι μού είπαν ότι ο Μηνάς, ο Τίτος και ο Εμμανουήλ είναι οι τρεις σημαντικότεροι άγιοι της Κρήτης - αν δεν είναι όλοι άγιοι συγνώμη, αλλά τα εκκλησιαστικά δεν είναι το φόρτε μου. Υπάρχουν πολλοί Μηνάδες στην Κρήτη πάντως και Τίτοι - για τους Μανόληδες δεν το συζητώ καν!
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα...


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2008)

Μήπως οι Κατελάνοι είναι Ισπανοί - δηλαδή από την Καταλωνία;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2008)

curry said:


> Όταν ήμουν στην Κρήτη, φίλοι ντόπιοι μού είπαν ότι ο Μηνάς, ο Τίτος και ο Εμμανουήλ είναι οι τρεις σημαντικότεροι άγιοι της Κρήτης - αν δεν είναι όλοι άγιοι συγνώμη, αλλά τα εκκλησιαστικά δεν είναι το φόρτε μου. Υπάρχουν πολλοί Μηνάδες στην Κρήτη πάντως και Τίτοι - για τους Μανόληδες δεν το συζητώ καν!
> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα...


Χμμμμ, ούτε εμένα είναι ακριβώς το φόρτε μου, αλλά θαρρώ πως _Εμμανουήλ_ είναι το βαφτιστικό του Χριστού. Και κάτι σημαίνει στα Εβραϊκά, κάτι σαν _ο Θεός μαζί μας_, ή κάτι τέτοιο. :)


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2008)

Το ίδιο είχα πει κι εγώ αλλά μου είπαν ότι έχουν "ειδικό" άγιο εκεί, κάτι ήταν, δεν θυμάμαι...


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2008)

Βρήκα αυτό εδώ.
Λέει, "Σφακιανός ήταν ο Άγιος Εμμανουήλ, ο οποίος εξισλαμίστηκε βίαια από τους Τούρκους. Κατάφερε όμως να δραπετεύσει και να πάει στη Μύκονο όπου ξεκίνησε μια νέα ζωή"...
Δεν το πιστεύω ότι ασχολούμαι με αγίους...


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2008)

Οι Κατελάνοι είναι οι Καταλανοί από την Ισπανία, οι οποίοι ήταν μισθοφόροι και επί Φραγκοκρατίας έκαναν πολλές αγριότητες στον ελλαδικό χώρο.

Ο πιο αρμόδιος για να απαντήσει στα άλλα ερωτήματα είναι ο στιχουργός. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει το μπλογκ petefris.blogspot.com και δεν αποκλείεται να απαντήσει.


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Κατελάνοι, συνέχεια.

Επικοινώνησα με τον Π. Θεοδωρίδη και τον προσκάλεσα να περάσει από το φόρουμ και να απαντήσει, αν θέλει, στις ερωτήσεις. Προσπάθησε αλλά δεν κατάφερε να κάνει λογκίν (και είναι ο δεύτερος που μου λέει κάτι τέτοιο). 

Οπότε, μεταφέρω εγώ τα εξής πολύ ενδιαφέροντα:

Το ποίημα γράφτηκε το 1970 και δεν νομίζω ότι δημοσιεύτηκε με τα "ποιήματα της Ρωμανίας" (Τράμ, δεύτερη περίοδος, τεύχος 1,1973). Το έδωσα στον Μαρκόπουλο το 1977 και υπήρξαν διαφοροποιήσεις, όχι από μένα. Το "αυθεντικό" είχε πρώτο στίχο
_Στον Περλεπέ, κι απέξω στης Ρεντίνας το κανάλι_
ενώ ο δεύτερος της τρίτης στροφής είναι
_πρώτη φορά που χάνω το νυχτέρι τους στ αμπέλια_
Ο Περλεπές αυτός δεν είναι η κώμη Πρίλαπος (σήμερα Prilep) που τον έλεγαν και Περλεπέ, αλλά τοπωνύμιο μεταξύ Ρεντίνας και Βρασνών, βόρεια από τα Μακεδονικά Τέμπη.
Η Ρεντίνα είναι η μεσαιωνική πόλη και το κάστρο της Ρεντίνας, στην ανατολική πλευρά της Βόλβης, κοντά στην αρχαία Αρέθουσα και στον τάφο του Ευριπίδη, στην είσοδο του ομώνυμου στενού, που ο Χρυσοχόου πρώτος ανέφερε ως "Μακεδονικά Τέμπη".
Οι Κατελάνοι είναι όντως η Καταλανική Εταιρεία που έδρασε στην Μικρά Ασία και στην κάτω Βαλκανική στις αρχές του 14ου αιώνα. Την κάλεσε ο Ανδρόνικος ο Γέρων, δεν τους πλήρωσε κι αυτοί ξεκίνησαν από την Κωνσταντινούπολη και έφυγαν προς την Θράκη και την Μακεδονία, καταστρέφοντας τα πάντα. Οι βυζαντινοί έχτισαν το τείχος πάνω από την λίμνη στο πορτοΛάγο γιά να μη επιστρέψουν. Δήωσαν τη Χαλκιδική και το άγιο Ορος (στις απογραφές του 1301 και του 1321 η υστέρηση είναι εντυπωσιακή), δεν κατάφεραν να μπούν στη Σαλονίκη, νικήθηκαν από έναν στρατηγό το 1308 και κατέβηκαν στη Θεσσαλία, νίκησαν τους συνασπισμένους Φράγκους και εγκαταστάθηκαν στην Αττική και στη Βοιωτία επί 70 περίπου χρόνια. Εκτοτε, στη Βοιωτία παρέμεινε το "καταλάνος" ως "βίαιος".
Γιά αυτούς γνωρίζουμε πολλά από τις σύγχρονες πηγές του Βυζαντίου, αλλά και από το λεγόμενο Χρονικό του Μουντάνερ που συμμετείχε στην εκστρατεία. Είχε δολοφονηθεί ο αρχηγός τους, ένας άλλος ιππότης, ο Χιμένες τσακώθηκε και έφυγε στην Ξάνθεια (πρώτα αναφορά της Ξάνθης), τέτοια.
Τα υπόλοιπα, κερα Τασιά, ηγούμενος, κλπ είναι ευρήματα. Το "βλάχικο" κασέρι όμως όχι: στα στενά της Ρεντίνας είχαν εγκατασταθεί σκλαβήνοι Ρυγχίνοι, που σε ένα αχρονολόγητο χρονικό της Λαύρας μνημονεύονται ως "Βλαχορηχίνοι". Αυτού του εγγράφου ανάμνηση είναι το "βλάχικο κασέρι".

Για την αντιγραφή
Ν.Σ.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jun 12, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Ναι, Εμμανουήλ προφέρεται στα νέα εβραϊκά «ιμάνου (μαζί μας) Ελ (Θεός).


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

curry said:


> "Σφακιανός ήταν ο Άγιος Εμμανουήλ, ο οποίος εξισλαμίστηκε βίαια από τους Τούρκους. Κατάφερε όμως να δραπετεύσει *και να πάει στη Μύκονο όπου ξεκίνησε μια νέα ζωή*"


Πολύ προχώ τον βρίσκω τον άγιο.


----------



## curry (Jun 13, 2008)

Είπα κι εγώ, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν θα το σχολιάσει;;;;


----------

